# A Very Special Message from Balto Woof



## Balto.Woof (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 28, 2008)

wat

Probably Dragoneer's. He's the server-owner-site-maintainer-guy-dude.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 28, 2008)

*Enroute*



TheGreatCrusader said:


> wat
> 
> Probably Dragoneer's. He's the server-owner-site-maintainer-guy-dude.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 28, 2008)

I smell threadlockage.

He said he was going to install the server today. Whether or not FA will be up and running by midnight tonight is in fate's hands.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 28, 2008)

whose


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 28, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> I smell threadlockage.
> 
> He said he was going to install the server today. Whether or not FA will be up and running by midnight tonight is in fate's hands.



I'm completely aware of the current state of things as well as the method and procedure for getting everything up. 

This was just a joke. *laughs a little*  
It's like no one has a sense of humor anymore..


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 28, 2008)

Eevee said:


> whose



CORRECTED!  LMAO  MS PAINT FTW!


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 28, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> I'm completely aware of the current state of things as well as the method and procedure for getting everything up.
> 
> This was just a joke. *laughs a little*
> It's like no one has a sense of humor anymore..


I laughed at it when I saw someone in a fursuit asking whose leg should they hump. It was humorous.


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 28, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> I'm completely aware of the current state of things as well as the method and procedure for getting everything up.
> 
> This was just a joke. *laughs a little*
> It's like no one has a sense of humor anymore..


 
You got a lol out of me... Which I needed since I'm stuck at Uni right now.

..And about the "Humping" My studies state that a Good (_*and I stress the Good part*_) Humping speeds everything up by at least *30%*... A bad one just .... _lets not go there_....


----------



## Tribble (Jul 28, 2008)

prrrrrr


----------



## STrRedWolf (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd hump after he's done it.


----------



## wildrider (Jul 28, 2008)

Hah, that was good.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2008)

Awww, thats cute :3


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 28, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> wat



Wat ain't a place I ever heard of before, do they speak English in Wat?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 28, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Wat ain't a place I ever heard of before, do they speak English in Wat?


...wat...


----------



## BioRebel (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone else desperately clicking ctrl+F5 ? >_>


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm well-aware that you're joking, and I think it's funny. ^v^

By the way, you have an awfully cute fursuit there.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 28, 2008)

BioRebel said:


> Anyone else desperately clicking ctrl+F5 ? >_>



How do you CLICK a key?


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 28, 2008)

BioRebel said:


> Anyone else desperately clicking ctrl+F5 ? >_>


Every 10-15min or so. And simply F5 will do, there is no need for ctrl


----------



## Hollud (Jul 28, 2008)

BioRebel said:


> Anyone else desperately clicking ctrl+F5 ? >_>


Well, take it easy on the server. It's new, so don't break it by breaking it in continuously.

Besides, I would expect that FA's going to be in read-only mode to make sure all the niggly bits are still intact. So if you are looking for questionable material, it's all probably going to have collected about a month's worth of digital cobwebs.


----------



## ravewulf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hollud said:


> Well, take it easy on the server. It's new, so don't break it by breaking it in continuously.
> 
> Besides, I would expect that FA's going to be in read-only mode to make sure all the niggly bits are still intact. So if you are looking for questionable material, it's all probably going to have collected about a month's worth of digital cobwebs.


 
They are migrating the data atm (likely to take a few more hours). I've been refreshing the forum page I have open to check for updates.


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 29, 2008)

You guys (well, the ones who have IRC) can get live updates on the server status by connecting to FurNet (irc.furnet.org) and joining the channel *#furaffinity-servers*.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 29, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


>



Nice try .^_^.
I praise your effort.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 29, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> Nice try .^_^.
> I praise your effort.



I had to do something..  I'm good at being cute *shrugs*


----------



## quentinwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


>



*chuckles* XD Cute.  (Cute Fursuit too btw.)  You can hump my leg, but it probably won't get FA up any sooner... *laughs*


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 29, 2008)

XD
this is pretty much better then my Huzzah New servers thread
hahahahahha
god this is so FTW
weeeeeeeee

*ties rope around Dragoneer and dumps him off at Balto's house
enjoy my furry friend.

:twisted::twisted::twisted:
:twisted::twisted::twisted:
:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 29, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> XD
> this is pretty much better then my Huzzah New servers thread
> hahahahahha
> god this is so FTW
> ...



Oh, this will be fun. :twisted:


----------



## Dragon-lover (Jul 29, 2008)

*Sneaks up to a nearby window.. with popcorn and a handycam*...

Oh, this will be taped.


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 29, 2008)

awws hehe


----------



## cesarin (Jul 29, 2008)

man, some of you people are sad.. really its a need to keep banging the server with f5?s :|


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 29, 2008)

cesarin said:


> man, some of you people are sad.. really its a need to keep banging the server with f5?s :|



Seriously, why hammer the server?!  It'll be up in 24-48hrs.  *crosses his fingers*


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 29, 2008)

cesarin said:


> man, some of you people are sad.. really its a need to keep banging the server with f5?s :|



oh i could do worse if i wanted to.
i haves a special macro that will do the F5 command on mozilla 10 times faster then any normal human could.
but i'm a nice guy and i don't want to get ban hamemred so i'll just play Mr.Patient and hide in my den while i wait for my heaven to return. 
mwuhahahahaha

*clones 3 more dragoneers and dumps them at Balto's house again.
there now you have 3 times the fun.


----------



## Denmay (Jul 31, 2008)

Ah. It's my leg. And if it doesn't work, then you're not doing it good enough....
>>
<<
>>


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 31, 2008)

*Rigs up hidden camera's This is going on furtube*. lol

Cute suit Balto.

You can hump my leg if you want but i dont know how much good it will do


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

Of course, if this is done too often, Dragoneer may have to neuter Balto. Hmm. it's a fursuit. well, that's one new definition for "Alteration"....


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Of course, if this is done too often, Dragoneer may have to neuter Balto. Hmm. it's a fursuit. well, that's one new definition for "Alteration"....



haahhahaha
*ties up winterbeast and drop him off at Baltos house
mwuhahahahahah
i'm such an evil kitty


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 31, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Of course, if this is done too often, Dragoneer may have to neuter Balto.



Two bricks. Fast and doesn't require vet bills. :|


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 31, 2008)

Nanakisan said:


> haahhahaha
> *ties up winterbeast and drop him off at Baltos house
> mwuhahahahahah
> i'm such an evil kitty


Don't forget the camera! ^^


----------



## atsf4620 (Jul 31, 2008)

HiroJudgement said:


> Two bricks. Fast and doesn't require vet bills. :|



I LOL'ed (and cringed)


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 31, 2008)

i gots the camera.. + foods.


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 31, 2008)

furcity said:


> i gots the camera.. + foods.


OK, I'll bring some beer. ^^


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 31, 2008)

WarMocK said:


> OK, I'll bring some beer. ^^



FurCity warmock
just as a small suggestion.
better stop your nearing the edge of derailing this post.
unless you want to invoke the wrath Arshes Nei.
lol

*grabs his super deluxe camera with panavision and telephoto lens attached
*takes the biggest most impressive shots and makes millions
weeeee
*dives into money pile


----------



## noob1444 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL at this thread. Beware teh awesome wrath of...ARSHES NEI!!


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

Arshes Nei.... Ashes no?


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 31, 2008)

Nanakisan,

warmock and I were just having a laugh, Im sure Arshes would let us off just this once as it is FA's Longest downtime for a long while.

P.S Baltos Leg humping seems to have paid off, i've just read the newest post in site status and it should def be back monday morning..... Wewt!


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 31, 2008)

i laughed... that was very humrous


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

twas hilarious indeed. 

new ETA. they say teh site will be up by monday come hell or high water. might be sooner though


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> twas hilarious indeed.
> 
> new ETA. they say teh site will be up by monday come hell or high water. might be sooner though



PRAISE!!!! YAY!!!! that means no one needs to have their leg humped for FA... nope... now its just for fun.... 


*thats a joke*


----------



## muddypaws (Jul 31, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Seriously, why hammer the server?!  It'll be up in 24-48hrs.  *crosses his fingers*



I thought the status update had mentioned a minimum of 4 hours to crank up the server, but the administrators wanted to take 3 days to insure things were working?

I'm up for the 3 days. Best to be absolutely sure things are working properly. I'm in no rush, since my new artwork isn't done yet anyway.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 31, 2008)

I've got three new items to upload:

1. Music
2. Lol Image
3. Proper Image

I'm not telling what they are yet but I have spent loads of time with a mate on the Music one, but the recorded quality is a little rubbish because it's live in a large hall.

Wewt for FA, Can't wait now.....


----------



## WarMocK (Jul 31, 2008)

muddypaws said:


> I thought the status update had mentioned a minimum of 4 hours to crank up the server, but the administrators wanted to take 3 days to insure things were working?
> 
> I'm up for the 3 days. Best to be absolutely sure things are working properly. I'm in no rush, since my new artwork isn't done yet anyway.



Yep. Better test it twice before going to full throttle, no need for another burnout that costs time, money, and nerves - LOTS of nerves. ;-)


----------



## Winterbeast (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they have yet to wind the main spring... when they do that, the site will run like clockwork...


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 31, 2008)

Monday morning isn't good news. 

I didn't hump hard enough or the right person.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Monday morning isn't good news.
> 
> I didn't hump hard enough or the right person.



dang..........well then go hump a leg again. if at first you dont succed. try try and hump again


----------



## Nanakisan (Jul 31, 2008)

furcity said:


> I've got three new items to upload:
> 
> 1. Music
> 2. Lol Image
> ...



hmmm
intriguing.
music and rubbish quality you say too.
sounds like a project to me.
all know me for the reworks i did to the pokemon movie stuff.s

hehehhehe


----------



## Denmay (Aug 1, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> Monday morning isn't good news.
> 
> I didn't hump hard enough or the right person.



Try the other leg!


----------



## Nanakisan (Aug 1, 2008)

Denmay said:


> Try the other leg!



forget the leg!!

only one thing left to do.
tie him up and get the head!!
mwuhahahahah


----------



## Balto.Woof (Aug 2, 2008)

Winterbeast said:


> Of course, if this is done too often, Dragoneer may have to neuter Balto. Hmm. it's a fursuit. well, that's one new definition for "Alteration"....



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbfBlCuJjc0

Everyone wants to neuter me!!!


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Aug 2, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbfBlCuJjc0
> 
> Everyone wants to neuter me!!!


 Not Me ^^


----------



## Jaxa (Aug 2, 2008)

Balto.Woof said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbfBlCuJjc0
> 
> Everyone wants to neuter me!!!


Yay for pouncing of random people at furcons.


----------

